# Weirdest Nissan EVER! :P



## MomoB12 (Jul 22, 2003)

This little car, introduced in Mexico by Nissan about 2 years ago has been increasingly growing in popularity... It's a pretty ugly sight, and doesn't feel at all like a Nissan. What's worse, those claimed 110hp aren't anywhere to be felt when actually driving the little thing. 

And it has one weird engine name: K4M
A 1.6 litre dohc.. Instead of the GA16..
The Nissan Platina:









What is wrong with NISSAN!?!?!


..

..

Nothing!
If you're good at observing stuff, you'll easily see that this little sucka is none other than the Renault Clio Saloon.









I have no idea as to why Nissan sells this car instead of Renault of Mexico, they have the Clio line here. Must be Nissan's great popularity what made them do this deal. Nissan owns Renault 
I think I've actually seen Renault Clio Saloons here, I'll have to check it out...


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

actually i think its renault that owns nissan....but, yeah


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

nono... Renault may OWN Nissan... but Nissan pWnZ Renault. My .02... I got it. 

That thing is 100% Clio? Not even the GA16 or QG16? I bet if they'd put the Nissan QG in there, it would feel a little peppier.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

I'd rock it.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

fcsmotorsports said:


> *I'd rock it. *


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

id hit it...










with a bat.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

it looks like you could fit two of those in one parking space...and you can drive it underneath a trailor a la Fast and Furious, without having the trailer modified.....


----------



## atomicbomberman (Jul 6, 2002)

I want the Renault Clio 172 Hatchback... that is one nice car...


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

can u say Jetta?


----------



## MomoB12 (Jul 22, 2003)

Well from my driving experience, they have great brakes. And umm.. yeah that's all.

The car is actually kinda tall, I think the seats are kinda high too, because when driving it, you feel like you're driving a mini SUV, since you're so tall and all.

Nissan owns Renault. I'd be willing to bet anything you want that if Renault had launched this as the Clio Saloon, sales would have been less than mediocre. Thanks to Nissan, this car's sales are sky high.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

MomoB12 said:


> *
> Nissan owns Renault. I'd be willing to bet anything you want that if Renault had launched this as the Clio Saloon, sales would have been less than mediocre. Thanks to Nissan, this car's sales are sky high. *



nope, u got it twisted......Renault owns Nissan. Nissan doesnt own jack


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

Since whrn does Renault own NIssan?

If anything, Renault and Nissan probably just have some deal to distribute each other's cars. Somewhat like how GM distributes the vehicles of several Japanese automakers.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Beltane70 said:


> *Since whrn does Renault own NIssan?
> 
> If anything, Renault and Nissan probably just have some deal to distribute each other's cars. Somewhat like how GM distributes the vehicles of several Japanese automakers. *


Renault owns the majority of Nissans stock


----------



## MomoB12 (Jul 22, 2003)

I don't mean Nissan owning Renault in stocks etc.. I mean Nissan oWnZ Renault. In that sense..


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

MomoB12 said:


> *I don't mean Nissan owning Renault in stocks etc.. I mean Nissan oWnZ Renault. In that sense.. *



oh, heh........well in that case thats True..nissan PWNZ Renault


----------



## MomoB12 (Jul 22, 2003)

Hmmm... I bet very few people here have ever noticed it... You could do some nice headlight swaps between the Platina and Clio.
Platinas with bigger wheels (16") and bodykits look a lot better. They look normal.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

wat is a platina? i never seen 1.


----------



## MomoB12 (Jul 22, 2003)

Platina is the car on the first page of this thread


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

Renault now has a 44.4% ownership/participation with Nissan Motor Corp. because of a depreciation in the Japanese automotive market. Their plan is basically to put a more European face to the company or give Nissan a stronger backing since Renault itself is doing so well.

I seriously forgot what this thread was about for a minute. Like AjRaCeR805 said, it looks an awfully lot like a Jetta but with a Saturn Ion twist. If that was the current Sentra, but with a more powerful engine than the 1.6 that's in it, I wouldn't mind owning one at some point assuming it handles very well and the interior is non-intrusive, cleanly designed and free of cheap plastic.


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

I gon't like what Nissan is doing with the cars now. The Altima, Max, Sentra (the front), Pathfinder Armada (sp?) are all pretty gross looking. (just my opinion).


----------



## MomoB12 (Jul 22, 2003)

You can find more info on this car in www.nissanplatina.com.mx

Or just visit Renault's page!


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

man, the wheel gap on this car is worse than it ever was on a b14


----------



## MomoB12 (Jul 22, 2003)

True true... That's why these cars with bodykits and at least 16" wheels look waaaay nicer. Forget the bodykit, just with the reduced wheel gap they look a lot better.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

I think this one wins for gayest Nissan ever!










I mean just look at that guy driving it. I almost feel sorry for him.

His modeling career is definitely over!
And he can never show his face again on auto row without being the laughing stalk.:loser:


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

^ BLEAH

you know what i've found. every car i find repulsive, fcs would always rock it. 
IMO that car on the first page is just...bleah. what's nissan doing to themselves?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

xt_out said:


> ^ BLEAH
> 
> you know what i've found. every car i find repulsive, fcs would always rock it.
> IMO that car on the first page is just...bleah. what's nissan doing to themselves?


Yeah, I got weird tastes in cars. I've always liked oddball European styled stuff and also the "box-it-came-in" look. This particular car has both those qualities.

BUT

This may come as a shock, but I agree of that green thing being bleah.


----------



## johnebp (May 8, 2003)

Renault's going to come back to the US, they've been away from our car market since their horrid reputation for such fine automobiles as the LeCar. You're probably going to be seeing a lot of these stupid looking cars from now on. Allow me to take this time to publicly denounce the Honda Element, Pontiac Aztek, Subaru Baja, and the Chevy Avalanche. What are car companies thinking?


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

johnebp said:


> Renault's going to come back to the US, they've been away from our car market since their horrid reputation for such fine automobiles as the LeCar. You're probably going to be seeing a lot of these stupid looking cars from now on. Allow me to take this time to publicly denounce the Honda Element, Pontiac Aztek, Subaru Baja, and the Chevy Avalanche. What are car companies thinking?


dont forget toyota scion


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

johnebp said:


> Allow me to take this time to publicly denounce the Honda Element, Pontiac Aztek, Subaru Baja, and the Chevy Avalanche. What are car companies thinking?



I think the Subaru Baja is kinda cool! No i wouldn't buy one or anything but the concept and look is kinda neat. It’s a tribute to the Subaru Brat, only Subaru can get away with it. 

just my 2 cents


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

dude... those scions r tight slammed with 18"s and a turbo  the aftermarket support for those things is crazy.... they already have like 3 turbo kits out... scions r cool in a different way tho... they r ugly, but that is kinda why i like em??


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

CorNut said:


> dude... those scions r tight slammed with 18"s and a turbo  the aftermarket support for those things is crazy.... they already have like 3 turbo kits out... scions r cool in a different way tho... they r ugly, but that is kinda why i like em??



slammed and done right they're ok..just like a focus thogh i can't stand them stock. and i'm not much into the box on wheels look. i had to much time with my stanza wagon


----------



## ALeBjOrK (Nov 26, 2003)

MomoB12 said:


> This little car, introduced in Mexico by Nissan about 2 years ago has been increasingly growing in popularity... It's a pretty ugly sight, and doesn't feel at all like a Nissan. What's worse, those claimed 110hp aren't anywhere to be felt when actually driving the little thing.
> 
> And it has one weird engine name: K4M
> A 1.6 litre dohc.. Instead of the GA16..
> ...


Its a nice car!!!
http://www.etoile-polaire.com/bjork/avatars/videos/005_vh_01.gif


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2003)

*Momo B12 Urgent!*

Hello,
I don't know how I can reach you! I have an urgent question!!!!
please help me?

I found your website but I can't find your email...

please contact-me or put an email or msn-address on your website?!

it is very urgent and concerns one song of your list, you're the only one I found on the net who has informations around the album I'm looking for...

thx


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

wow...that really does not belong here


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

elements are just like scion xB's, kinda goofy boxy USEFUL cars with pitiful HP. I know the aftermarket is all over them, but if honda built a 180hp 6spd element for 20G's, id drive it. Ithink The Matrix xr(i think) is the only Fast, sporty, stick hatch/box that is out right now, the new Mazda 3 is cool, but expensive for 165hp in the 2.3ltr... oh well, just my .02


ps if nissan seriously makes the next sentra with a 3 or 5 door, and they stay true to the spec v i will own one in a sec :cheers:


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

I still believe nissan was on the right track when they made the Stanza Wagon, with a few improvements they would have had the market over 10 years ago. They can still bring it back good if they made a Wagon like it with dual sliding doors, a BIG hatch in the back that is the same size as the hole for the cargo space (you have no idea how many times i've gone to put thigns that fit into vans but wont fit throught the hole itself) 4wd, and a good 4cyl with power and 30mpg. the only thing the stanza wagon had going against it was looks and power...even then they weren't THAT bad. But Nissan has already lost the market place of van like vehicles so i don't think it would be possible. They shoudl bring the Stanza name back again too. And what is with the messed up looking dashes in some newer nissans? like that new van thing, looks so funky and not functional. the dash in the ol stanza wagons had space to put things on...although was also notorius for making things slide through corners but thats a different story.


----------



## krusty (Jun 14, 2004)

hell yea bring back the stanza, the altima looked so stoopid(figure of speech) when it came out.errr well it needed a spolier cause or else it looked like a donut with wheels.box cars are awesome, i hope they dont change that g20 look.are they still in production??????

that green car is sweet, t-top yea cant go wrong with that at least.....


----------



## 707Spec-V (Mar 30, 2004)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> can u say Jetta?



i just got back from mexico the two big brands are Nissan and VW, ive seen that car first hand and also the many other small (very small) Nissan's that we dont have here in the states. Just about all the taxis are Sentra's i even saw a "SE-R" but it didnt have the rims or the interior my car has nor even close, anyways the point in this is that it might look like a Jetta because thats the other hot car down thier.


----------



## krusty (Jun 14, 2004)

oh yea i also think bmw and suburu also have that cool boxy sedan look.among others, sentra hell yes!!!

i really hope cars dont look like stoopid when electric/h20 engines become standard/manditory


----------

